# Just Cause 2 - [ERROR]



## Fog (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi!

I have done a lot of research on this issue, but to no avail.

I bought Just Cause 2 and installed and ran through steam, but it says:

Not enough storage to complete this operation.

I have 8GB DDR3 1066Mhz RAM, and have NO idea why this message is coming.


----------



## Flash (Nov 15, 2012)

Not Enough Storage is Available to Complete this Operation - JC2 - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Fog (Nov 15, 2012)

Like I said I have already done quite a bit of research.

In my research, I had already been to that site, and the site after that site, and the AsciiWolf guys GameExplorer has been edited and there is no .exe file anymore, Just the activation. So yeah. :/


----------



## Flash (Nov 15, 2012)

They say its because of gameux.dll.
not enough storage is available to complete this operation - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Fog (Nov 15, 2012)

I just checked, I have no gameux.dll in my Windows/Sys32.

What should I do now? Dload it from the net and place it in System 32?


----------



## samfisher123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Better check whether your system meats game requirement ,you cancheck this by visiting "can you run it " in google . it shows weather your system meats game requirements .


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe, you can ask about the problem here..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/134393-steam-related-discussions.html


----------



## Fog (Nov 22, 2012)

It worked now!

I just installed gameux.dll!

Thanks alott!


----------

